# Mt. Snow  11/18



## reefer (Nov 16, 2007)

Will be there Sunday. Anyone else going want to take a couple runs....................


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 16, 2007)

Will be there in morning both sat and sun.


----------



## Marc (Nov 16, 2007)

I might be there with Austin.... what'd they get for snow/rain out of this thing?


----------



## roark (Nov 16, 2007)

Planning on being there Sunday.


----------



## reefer (Nov 16, 2007)

I think I would reckognize you now. Do you want to set up a tentative meeting place. Preferably at the Summit I think. I will be at the summit at 10:00 and hang out til' 10:10. If you guys have a better idea let's have it. I'll be in green jacket, black LLBean ski pants. Do'nt know if I'll be in my brown hat or Giro helmet.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 16, 2007)

Rained yesterday, filled up the ponds. snowed last night had about 1 inch at my house this am.  They are firing the guns up again and are looking to add deer run to carinthia and snowdance.


----------



## roark (Nov 16, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> Rained yesterday, filled up the ponds. snowed last night had about 1 inch at my house this am. They are firing the guns up again and are looking to add deer run to carinthia and snowdance.


Nice, thanks for the update.

Out with the kids this weekend or "working"?


----------



## roark (Nov 16, 2007)

reefer said:


> I think I would reckognize you now. Do you want to set up a tentative meeting place. Preferably at the Summit I think. I will be at the summit at 10:00 and hang out til' 10:10. If you guys have a better idea let's have it. I'll be in green jacket, black LLBean ski pants. Do'nt know if I'll be in my brown hat or Giro helmet.


Will do.


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 17, 2007)

Just out with the kids.  The snow was pretty good today.  If I am there tomorrow i will swing by thwe summit at 10.  For those that don't know me black north face jacket with hood and a blue giro talon helmet.


----------



## Yooper (Nov 18, 2007)

Will be at Mount Snow Mon, 19th and Tues 20th if any AZ'ers are around.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 19, 2007)

reefer said:


> I think I would reckognize you now. Do you want to set up a tentative meeting place. Preferably at the Summit I think. I will be at the summit at 10:00 and hang out til' 10:10. If you guys have a better idea let's have it. I'll be in green jacket, black LLBean ski pants. Do'nt know if I'll be in my brown hat or Giro helmet.



Damn....I vaguely remembered this thread and waited and walked around the base looking  for you guys yesterday.


----------



## roark (Nov 19, 2007)

I was up top 9:55-10:10. Only saw one bearded guy who couldn't have been reefer.


----------



## reefer (Nov 19, 2007)

*Didn't make it*

Sorry BeanoNYC & Roark, last minute family issues appeared and I pulled the plug on going up this w/e. Any more into the season and this wouldn't have happened under any condition. (Scored some big points supporting the "ski widow" however, so it was a long term investment.........) Sounds like it was great! I'll catch you one of these days. I plan on being there this Saturday and heading up to Okemo Sunday.
Keith.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 19, 2007)

roark said:


> I was up top 9:55-10:10. Only saw one bearded guy who couldn't have been reefer.



See I skimmed this thread a day before I left.  I should have checked.  I would have:

a:  Been at the summit rather than the base.

b:  Been able to spot Roark, had I known he was on the mountain.


----------



## Greg (Nov 19, 2007)

reefer said:


> (Scored some big points supporting the "ski widow" however, so it was a long term investment.........)



Sweet! Way to make a deposit in anticipation of future withdrawals! :lol: I hope you milked it thoroughly...


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 20, 2007)

roark said:


> I was up top 9:55-10:10. Only saw one bearded guy who couldn't have been reefer.



Sorry I missed you.  my wife laid the quilt trip on me and I had to take my daughter to church.

Am planning on going fri-sun this weekend in the am.


----------



## roark (Nov 20, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> Sorry I missed you. my wife laid the *quilt* trip on me and I had to take my daughter to church.
> 
> Am planning on going fri-sun this weekend in the am.


 I didn't know you were into crafts!:razz::razz:

Family visiting and blacked out, but maybe I'll get out Sunday if I don't have to drive them to the airport.


----------

